# Trimming horn bodies?



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

What is the appropriate tool to use for trimming ID horn bodies?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

jig saw, dremel, hacksaw, chop saw, circular saw

just be careful if you have to cut close to the mouth bc if the saw kicks u can chip the mouth.

and also, wear a dust mask bc the urethane that the bodies are made from--stinks.
Its one of the few smells I cannot tolerate for very long


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I've seen the big bodies scored with a razor blade knife and hit with a hammer...those are thin enough to donthat with. The minihorns really need to be cut proper.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

I used a compound miter saw. Messy as hell but worked just fine.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys-I was looking at my table saw and thinking about it. If I used a fine blade and went slow I'd be okay on my Mini Horns?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, would be fine.


----------

